# Lord of the Rings Character and their matching Zodiac Sign?



## Hisoka Morrow (Aug 19, 2020)

This is the Essay I think most reasonable about the personality of each Zodiac Sign to the LOTR's character they match. (Though I know some of the LOTR's character's PISCES is given already, such as Aragorn is PISCES). What do you guys think?
*ARIES - BILBO BAGGINS*
Bilbo Baggins didn't let his small stature and reclusive nature prohibit him from grand adventures with Gandalf the Grey, Thorin Oakenshield, and the rest of the dwarves of Erebor.

RELATED: 10 Most Inspiring Bilbo Baggins Quotes

Like a true Aries, Bilbo was confident and courageous (though he didn't always think so), and quick-witted when it came to solving Gollum's riddle to obtain the One Ring. He became the first of any hobbit to leave The Shire and venture to the Misty Mountains, battle Smaug, and become an unlikely hero in the Ring of Power's history.

*TAURUS - FRODO BAGGINS*
A credit to his family name, Frodo Baggins volunteered to lead the Fellowship and take the Ring of Power to Mordor. He traveled the furthest any halfling ever had to save Middle-Earth, at considerable cost to his own life and the lives of his closest friends.

As a Taurus Frodo was reliable, patient, and loyal. As the ring-bearer however, the One Ring corrupted his mind, and drove him to fits of jealousy and resentment. Luckily, his lust for power was tempered by the love he had for his friends.

*GEMINI - PIPPIN*
The youngest and least experienced of the Fellowship, Peregrin Took nevertheless was more than determined to help his friend Frodo take the Ring of Power to Mordor, even if he couldn't quite grasp the risks involved in the journey.

Energetic, youthful, and witty, Pippin encapsulated all the best qualities of a Gemini. When the road was fraught with peril however, he became nervous, and more often than not his inquisitive nature put his friends in danger.

*CANCER - MERRY*
Along with his cousin Pippin, Merry was one of the least experienced hobbits in the Fellowship. That didn't mean he didn't get up to mischief, and was a notorious mastermind when it came to pranks - like stealing crops from Farmer Maggot.

RELATED: Lord Of The Rings: 10 Ways Pippin Got Worse & Worse

Like many Cancers, Merry was imaginative, loyal, and protective (especially of Pippin). As the quest to destroy the One Ring went on, he became notably changed, often moody and shrewd from the harsh realities of life beyond The Shire.

*LEO - ARAGORN*
Aragorn son of Arathorn, who was known as Strider during his time as a Ranger, was Isildur's heir and the rightful King of Gondor and Arnor. He helped protect the ring-bearer as the Fellowship made its way to Mordor.

RELATED: The Lord Of The Rings: 10 Hidden Details About Aragorn's Costume You Never Noticed

Generous, true of heart, and broad-minded, Aragorn like many Leos had the capacity to see the best in others. He never belittled hobbits for being small, nor Boromir for being tempted by the One Ring. Even after he was made king, he treated everyone with respect regardless of their status.

*VIRGO - LEGOLAS*
The favorite son of King Thranduil and heir to Mirkwood, Legolas Greenleaf left his princely duties behind him and pledged his bow to Frodo and the Fellowship of the Ring.

More contemplative than the rest of the Fellowship, like most Virgos Legolas was diligent and kept to himself. He was meticulous in his appearance, and his sense of humor extended to droll barbs traded with Gimli.

*LIBRA - GOLLUM*
Once a Stoor hobbit named Smeagol, Gollum became possessed by love for the Ring of Power and it transformed him into a gruesome creature who took shelter deep underground. He would do anything to get the ring back, even if it meant manipulating the ring-bearer.

Like most Libra, Gollum could be charming to the point of disarming. He bent over backwards to placate Frodo because he had something he wanted, but soon his indecisive nature would take over, and his greed would consume him.

*SCORPIO - BOROMIR*
A natural born leader, Boromir was the favorite son of Denethor, the Steward of Gondor. He felt that the One Ring could have been used as a weapon against Sauron, rather than be destroyed, but nevertheless vowed to protect the ring-bearer and the Fellowship.

RELATED: Lord Of The Rings: 10 Ways Legolas Got Worse & Worse

Boromir like many Scorpio was a powerful presence. When he spoke of his homeland, he was passionate, and when he fought for it, he was bold and determined. The only time his obsessive and resentful traits emerged was when he became enthralled by the Ring of Power.

*SAGITTARIUS - GIMLI*
Gimli was the son of Gloin (who protected Bilbo Baggins on his journey to the Lonely Mountains) and the chosen representative of the dwarven people among the Fellowship. He was mistrustful of other members of his cohort until they proved their mettle in battle.

Jovial, independent, and philosophical, Gimli did as much waxing poetic along the Fellowship's march to Mordor as he did swinging his battle axe. He straightforward candor helped further the alliance between elves and dwarves with his friendship with Legolas Greenleaf.

*CAPRICORN - ELROND*
One of the last Elves to remain from the First Age, Elrond Half-elven ruled over Rivendell and brought representatives from all corners of Middle-Earth to help the ring-bearer get safely to Mount Doom.

RELATED: Lord Of The Rings: Elrond's 10 Best Quotes, Ranked

Extremely prudent and reserved, Elrond was a Capricorn who wasn't fond of the impulsive nature of Men. Due to their mortal lives, they lacked the patience of his Elven years, which made him pessimistic. However, Aragorn proved his worst fears wrong, and he allowed his to marry his daughter.

*2AQUARIUS - GANDALF*
Gandalf the Grey was an emissary of the Valar who tasked him with appearing in Middle-Earth as an elderly man and presenting himself as a wizard, given the ability to influence the behavior of Men but never directly dictate it.

Friendly, inventive, and imaginative like any Aquarius, Gandalf also had a dark side. He could be unpredictable and contrary, shrouding his advice in mystery at the most inopportune moments.

*PISCES - SAMWISE GAMGEE*
Samwise Gamgee was Frodo's loyal friend and gardener, who bravely stood by his side as he separated from the rest of the Fellowship and went onto Mordor alone. Without his indefatigable friendship, Frodo might not have had the strength to destroy the One Ring.

Like a true Pisces, Sam was a dreamer and an idealist, but it was precisely these traits that maintained his resolve making his way to Mount Doom. He held fast to his memories of creature comforts in The Shire, and it kept him compassionate and kind in the face of adversity.


Source:








Which Lord of the Rings Character Are You Based On Your Zodiac Sign?


Lord of the Rings fans can now find out what character they are based on their zodiac sign.




screenrant.com


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 19, 2020)

You might want to check a reliable article on precession, especially axial precession in astronomy. 🤨


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 8, 2022)

I'm a Libra, and I very well hope I am not like Gollum...


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 9, 2022)

I mentioned this bit about axial precession in another (later) thread. Found it:









Interesting Tidbit


Here's an interesting tidbit. I've calculated Bilbo's birthday was on September 9, 4631 BC by our calendar (Gregorian projected backwards) and thus his astrological sign and degree and is 18º Virgo. Guess who's also has the same sign? Martin Freeman at 15º Virgo. Very close, but not as close...




www.thetolkienforum.com





Short version: if we assume the time of the War of the One Ring (aka LoTR) to be about 6,000 years ago, the star constellations then were just over 90 degrees or *three zodiac signs* earlier. That's why astrology was supplanted by astronomy, and is now relegated to the depths of junk entertainment ...


----------



## arivista (Oct 24, 2022)

Is there any proof astrology exists in the Middle Earth?


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 24, 2022)

arivista said:


> Is there any proof astrology exists in the Middle Earth?


We could even compare the Stars that Varda made to real-life ones - so, there is nothing to rule out...


----------



## Ealdwyn (Oct 24, 2022)

Hisoka Morrow said:


> *ARIES - BILBO BAGGINS
> 
> TAURUS - FRODO BAGGINS*


But we know that both Frodo and Bilbo were born 22nd September


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 24, 2022)

arivista said:


> Is there any proof astrology exists in the Middle Earth?


Some. We know that Saruman has some star symbols on the top of Orthanc. Varda set messages in the stars but I don't know that they necessarily changed to show her will.

I share a sign with Gollum. How neat.


----------

